# Problems with concealment



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Now that the warm days are here to stay, I typically am unable to comfortable carry my weapon off duty.

During the winter months, I usually wear a fobus over the waistband holster for a sig 229. As long as I am wearing a sweatshirt or coat, I dont have any problems with concealment. However, with summer weather, I may look a little out of place with a sport coat.

I have tried the IWB holsters but have found them to be rather uncomfortable. 

Is there another holster or even another handgun I should look into?

Thanks


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

If IWB was not cumfy, I'll assume you tried doing it with the same pants you wear w/out a gun stuffed in there? You'll need a size or two bigger, take it with you when you go shopping.

Galco (and other manufacturers) make "Belly bands", that are elastic bands that you secure around your abdomen, and have a holster built in. I've concealed a 229 and 239 durring summer months with that.

Concealing is an art, that requires appropriate holsters, belts, and clothing. Its going to take something better than a Fobus to work durring the summer, those are junk.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

one of those tiny glocks or this thing

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=15704


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

When I carry off-duty in the summer, I am usually wearing shorts and a tee-shirt....the only possible way for me to carry is in a "fanny-pack". It is especially good when my family travels, cuz I can put my wallet and keys etc. in the front zipper. I realize all cops can tell I'm carrying, but I have asked "non-cops" if they knew I had a "gat" on me and they didn't realize I did in fact have a gun, they just thought I was gay cuz I had a "***-bag" on my waist.

CopCop


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

try this,,, http://www.cowboyneeds.com/246.html I have one for my sig .380 and one for my Taurus .40 I usualy get a tall or long T shirt and have no problems.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Leave it in your safe for the summer...I find that to be the most comfortable


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried carrying a 229... it was too thick. I picked up a Para Ordnance (Just became legal in MA for us non LEO's) Carry C6 LDA. The double action movement is sweet. The gun is pretty small, has a safety on the side and one of those 1911 grip safety's. The gun is real small and i can conceal it easily, I'm 185 lbs. Oh, and i tuck it in a Mr Softy Holster from High Noon Holsters, it's a great holster.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree with wolf. S&W J-frame. I have an aluminum .38 S&W with a covered hammer. You can put it in your pocket (Although not that comfortably). I have an inside the pants holster that it drops into and its quite comfortable. Although I never carry off duty anymore so I don't worry about it now.

My gun - http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=11101&storeId=10001&productId=14793&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=15704&isFirearm=Y


----------

